# Found a nearby opera group!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It turns out that there is a small professional opera company located about two and a half hours away from me! I'm pretty excited about that. I'm by no means a huge opera buff, but I have a few operas on my iPod and enjoy some of the music. I've tried some video productions and modestly enjoyed them, but they haven't made a significant impact on me (except for maybe Don Giovanni). For the most part I have trouble sitting through a whole opera video.

However, I've definitely been interested in trying out a live opera. I've always enjoyed musical and play productions. (Actually I'm going to Miss Saigon this spring which I'm beyond thrilled about!!). I've never lived close to an opera house, and really I've only been interested in the last year or so. But I was looking around online yesterday and discovered this opera company. As I said, it's nothing huge. They only do three operas a year, but even to go to one a year would be neat. 

And I know I previously mentioned Don Giovanni.....well, this is one of the three operas they'll be putting on this year!! I don't know yet if I'll be able to swing this one. Between already buying my Miss Saigon tickets, refinishing our basement planned for next summer, and baby expenses, we'll have to check the budget. But this was very cool to find out, and I will definitely go to my first live opera within the next year or so.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Great news.  Just because the company is small doesn't mean it can't put on good quality shows & get good singers.

You'll have to let us know what it's like.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

So, just wondering, what did you love about Don G? (That's one I've been struggling with access to.)


----------

